# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Fin poll

## heyzeus

Basically, I Just Wrote A Really long post And My phone Deleted It. iT Also chooses To Italicise Letters Every So Often, I Would Take The Time To Change It But I Think I Might throw It Out The ****ing Window First, so Apologies. The Gist Of The Last message was About Fin And how There Are So Many Conflicting Opinions about it on Here. Except It Was Real ****in Heart Felt, It Is my First Post and Took Me Ages to Write. So I Am a Little Irritated Right Now, If I Had more Hair I Would Be pulling It Out.
Maybe When I Have The Time And a Laptop I Will Rewrite It Because There Were A Few Points I Really Wanted To Make. 
Anywho, l'm Considering Taking Fin, when I Read This forum It Seems If You Really Want To Be Proactive You HAVE to Take it, But Then I Will Read Another Thread Where It is The Worst Thing In The World, So I Just Wanted To Get A General Consensus With A Poll. Replies Will Be Greatly Appreciated. 
All The Best!

----------


## heyzeus

Sorry if I come across as a dick in that post, I was just really frustrated the first one was deleted. The poll would have made more sense if it wasn't.
Thanks again.

----------


## brunobald

I keep changing my mind if I should I try it or not. I do usually come to the conclusion that I would only realisticlly want to be on it for a short period of time, so what is the point in delaying the balding process just keep it short and be done with it.  Prob one of the harder aspects of dealing with balding is weighing up the options available and deciding if it is worth the risk, money and commitment needed for it to be successful. :Confused:

----------


## heyzeus

That is another issue for me, 
I tried shaving my head thinking, 'just be done with it', but as superficial as it sounds I just didn't feel myself, felt I had lost a big part of my personality and was miserable. But at the same time, I'm not sure if I would be happy taking Fin for an indefinite  period of time.
That is another reason for the poll, I have Finpecia, but I change my mind as whether to take it or not several times a day. I know people have negative experiences with it, but was wondering if you hear those cases most often as they have a reason to be vocal about It, and rightly so. But they may be in the small minority, as those who have had successful experiences don't feel the need To share that on forums.
And that is the thing if the poll showed, for example, 5 to 1in favour of Fin, then I would probably go for it, only 0.25 Twice a week mind, but if it showed 5 to 1 with people H
having negative experiences, then I don't know if I would bother. I think actually seeing some overall numbers of peoples experiences would help people like me out with whether to take it or not, rather than just reading isolated cases, good or bad.

----------


## brunobald

I have no way of proving the statement one way or another but recently I went to see a hair specialist about my hair loss. We talked about Fin and other experimentals like RU and surprisingly she has prescribed fin over 500 times and from that only one had reported bad sides plus another who wasn't sure. Now I guess there are a few that would have had some niggles and didn't complain. But overall she was positive about the drug.

----------


## heyzeus

Thanks, I really appreciate your response. I think the majority of people don't experience sides, so I think I am going to go for it. It is just the few horror stories you hear about that make me a little wary. But I guess that is the case with all drugs. Take penicillin for example, it works for most, but there are those who are allergic. Or is that oversimplifying it?

----------


## baldesswonder

absolutely no sides with me

----------


## vinnytr

> absolutely no sides with me


 
did you have an initial shed ? how long did it last ?

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I chose option one, I have not sides, but no way of telling if it is working.  I have only been on it for two months.  For the most part things have not gotten worse for me, but I am using keto shampoo and minox.  Good thread though.  It will be good to see how many people are actually having success on fin without sides, instead of focusing on the few that have had them.

----------


## Zao

Taking Propecia was the best decision I ever made for myself!

----------


## optimisticyouth

> did you have an initial shed ? how long did it last ?


 This is one of my bigger fears about the drug. I want to jump on it so bad, but I can't get over the horror stories of the initial shed. My hair is good right now, and I'm not even sure I'm balding, but propecia would give me some sweet, sweet peace of mind.

I'm also afraid about the long term effects on the brain from reduce neurosteroid production, but from most accounts, it seems like a safe drug.

I'm ok with a slightly reduce libido; I'm ok with smaller volume of ejaculate; im ok with the occasional testicular tingle. What I'm not ok with is brain fog, erectile dysfunction, and the initial shedding.

Hopefully all of my fears are unwarranted.

----------


## heyzeus

Just out of interest, how many people have self prescribed Fin without seeing a doctor first?

----------


## Hicks

I've been on the big 3 for 8 months (Dermarolling for a month).  Wish I started it sooner but I hear these stories on the internet about sides.  People go to the internet with *problems* and try to find a solution.  Make no mistake about it, your body *is* a chemical factory and everyone is different.  Go to the gym and do the same routine as another guy then scratch you head and wonder why he gains so much.  I'm 34 and even when I was in my early 20s I would experience low libido after switching up my routines/nutrition or even a motocross injury I had but I would always bounce back.

I have friends that would look goofy with hair and I have a friend that looks like a psychopath.

If you do shave your head I would at least lean up and get a 6 pack if you already don't.  At least we can have that going for us   :Big Grin: 

Also I would go to a Hair transplant surgeon to get fin,  I went to a joe smoe Dermatologist and I was told to take 2.5mg fin.   A decent Dr. will be able to take photos and TRACK your progress.  You might not think it's working but then you can look at day one.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I went to the Dr. before I decided to get on fin just to make sure I was "healthy".  The thing that surprised me is that he didn't even discuss any of the sides with me.  I specifically asked him and he wasn't really concerned about anything but the life long commitment and the cost.  The only side the pharmacist talked to me about was possibly premature ejaculation.  IMO I could have just jumped on fin without seeing a doctor.

----------


## baldee

I started fin when I was 19 and NW1.5, stopped it age 23 after realising that at NW6 I was among the non-responders. Tried Dut for a further year, but that was just as futile. I did not get side effects from any of the drugs.

----------


## DanWS

_Use Fin, had sides, powered through, ok now and it is working!_

Started on 1mg per day, got minor sides, went down to 0.25mg per day, sides all but gone, had regrowth on hairline after just 2 months.

----------


## Vic12

> I started fin when I was 19 and NW1.5, stopped it age 23 after realising that at NW6 I was among the non-responders. Tried Dut for a further year, but that was just as futile. I did not get side effects from any of the drugs.


 Wow is this what some people call "aggressive MPB" or is that sort of progression to be expected of anyone who notices hair loss?

----------


## cp9

Took it for 4 months. Was doing amazing things to my hair.. then BOOM. Balls started to shrink (way too much testosterone in my body). Took 2 weeks off.. went back on it with a lower dose and taking it EOD. Hair's a little thinner than before, but it's still holding on.

----------


## DanWS

> Took it for 4 months. Was doing amazing things to my hair.. then BOOM. Balls started to shrink (way too much testosterone in my body). Took 2 weeks off.. went back on it with a lower dose and taking it EOD. Hair's a little thinner than before, but it's still holding on.


 Those shrinking balls stories scare the F.U.C.K. outta me! I even had a dream where it happened and it was frigging horrible, lol.

----------


## cp9

Yeah.. it's not exactly fun lol. But the dick still works.. phew. Balls aren't back to their original size yet though. *knock on wood*

----------


## swingline747

> Yeah.. it's not exactly fun lol. But the dick still works.. phew. Balls aren't back to their original size yet though. *knock on wood*


 Im in your boat. 
I debate every day on lowering the does but the phsyical pain and shrinkage scares me way to much. I always say a little ED and lack of drive would be fine but the burning, blue balls pain and UTI syptoms were to much.

----------


## cp9

> Im in your boat. 
> I debate every day on lowering the does but the phsyical pain and shrinkage scares me way to much. I always say a little ED and lack of drive would be fine but the burning, blue balls pain and UTI syptoms were to much.


 Are your balls back to their original size yet? I try not to think about the sides when I take the pills.. I find that if I think about sides too much, they'll manifest. The mind's a powerful tool. Hope you're recovering well man.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

When I first started taking fin, I thought of sides all the time and had the mild ball ache every now and then.  2+ months later and I don't think of sides and don't get them either.

----------


## heyzeus

I started taking it last week, only .25 twice a week for now. On the very first day of taking it i had a ball ache after intercourse, and my nips were quite sensitive for a few days. Both seem better now though, touch wood. 

I have also been taking Regaine for about 7 months, it 
was mainly for my crown, but it has really improved my hairline. I do think I had a minox shed the other week though, was noticeably loosing hairs for a good two weeks. My question is that if they have the little white bulbs at the end attached, is that a bad thing? Although it could be related to the fact I had been taking Saw Palmetto for about two months and stopped around the same time as the shed as most people say it is useless

----------


## swingline747

> Are your balls back to their original size yet? I try not to think about the sides when I take the pills.. I find that if I think about sides too much, they'll manifest. The mind's a powerful tool. Hope you're recovering well man.


 trust me i didnt think about sides until they happened. I tried a second go around with it but they came back after 2 doses, so I know its just not for me unfortunately.

----------


## cp9

> I have also been taking Regaine for about 7 months, it 
> was mainly for my crown, but it has really improved my hairline. I do think I had a minox shed the other week though, was noticeably loosing hairs for a good two weeks. My question is that if they have the little white bulbs at the end attached, is that a bad thing?


 White bulb's a good thing. Keep to your regime and the hair should grow back stronger than before. 

How thin's your crown btw?

----------


## heyzeus

I think i have always had quite a prominent crown, but it definitely got a lot thinner at the beginning of this year, to the point where I felt the need to shave my head. But I just did not feel comfortable with a skinhead so I gave minox a go. I think it has probably brought my crown to a point it was a year and a half ago, still thin, but disguisable.

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> Taking Propecia was the best decision I ever made for myself!


 I second that! Thank you Merck for creating this wonderful product.

----------


## Jcm800

> I second that! Thank you Merck for creating this wonderful product.


 
How long have you been on it? What dosage? Ever get any issues since taking it?

----------


## Soxfaninfl

> How long have you been on it? What dosage? Ever get any issues since taking it?


  I've been on it since March of 2012. I take 1mg of brand name Propecia. No, I've never had any side effects. You can't tell I lost any hair. I got on it with in two weeks of noticing my hair loss. You can check out my public profile on this site to see my before and after results. You won't see any difference because what ever hair I lost it grew back.

----------


## darryls

looks like more people had no sides than did.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> looks like more people had no sides than did.


 Not surprised.  I get sides can be real, but the internet has just screwed with all of the REAL statistics.  How many people who stopped using because of sides, stopped because of the mild ball ache that is common within the first few doses?

----------

